

Looking for hacker room mates in SF - anon87

I just moved to the city and thought it would be fun to get together a bunch of hackers to rent out a nice apartment in the city.
I think we could help each other out on whatever projects we're working on, exchange ideas and it could also be a blast!
It seems like you get a better bang for the buck the more people you are (3BR or 4BR have much better value/money).
I was thinking of spending somewhere between 1000-1700 per person per month, which should get us a nice spot when 3 or 4 people.
If your interested in doing this, write me an email to hackerroommate@gmail.com with what price range / part of the city your looking at.
I'll organize a meetup of the interested people so we can see if we all match together and define criteria for a successful hunt!
======
mannicken
I thought you can get a nice 2br/3br apartment just for a person him/herself
for 1000-1700 per month?

